# Member no?



## misanott (Sep 20, 2009)

Can anyone tell me where I can find my membership no as I'm trying to update my sig?

Cheers.


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

You membership number would of been supplied in your welcome pack.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

misanott said:


> Can anyone tell me where I can find my membership no as I'm trying to update my sig?
> 
> Cheers.


The Chairman won't be too happy with you pinching his membership number lol :lol: :lol: 
Whats your Surname I'll check your number?


----------



## misanott (Sep 20, 2009)

Sorry for the delay in getting back to you, I upgraded the iPad and ended up waiting over a month for a new one! Arghh! Thanks that would be great, my surname is, if you can't find it I can sign up again if need be as I find the for sale section really useful.

Cheers.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Hi Misanott there isn't a record of you in the shop at all , are you sure you signed up @ www.ttoc.co.uk/shop ?


----------



## misanott (Sep 20, 2009)

I'm not too sure I have actually. I will sign up for the membership, thanks for your help.


----------

